# Time-Dependent Toxicity of Imidacloprid in Bees and Ants



## grondeau (Mar 4, 2013)

I did a review of many papers on the toxicity of imidacloprid, since it is the best studied neonic, looking for data that could be interpreted in a time-to-effect manner. There are a couple of studies that turned out to be useful. I think this view of pesticides is much more useful in trying to figure out if pesticides matter or not. Read my report here:

http://squashpractice.wordpress.com...nt-toxicity-of-imidacloprid-in-bees-and-ants/


----------

